# 10% Discount on JTAG/Unlocking Services For RootzWiki Members



## Racing19969 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wanted to throw this out there. Cell-Dr.Com is offering RootzWiki Users 10% off on all JTAG and Unlocking Services.

Just use coupon code ROOTZ10OFF at checkout..

​
[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]How The Process Works[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]Repairing your defective or broken cell phone has never been easier. We understand how frustrated it is to be without your cell phone for a day or two, let alone 3-4 weeks which is at a minimum of how long most cell phone manufacturers will take to repair your cell phone, if it meets their strict warranty guidelines.[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]We have tried to make the repair process as easy as possible. Simply follow these 3 steps listed below and your cell phone will be on it's way to us for a full check-up and repair.[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]Step 1.) Go to our cell phone JTAG repair section and choose the services which best describe what you would like to have done.[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]Step 2.) Complete the checkout process by paying for the repair service.[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]Step 3.) Follow the Mailing Instructions and ship your cell phone to us.[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 240, 241)]THAT'S IT. WE WILL TAKE CARE OF THE REST[/background]​


----------

